# [OVH][Grub2] emerge --depclean

## bouyafa

J'ai une petite question basique ...

Sur un serveur installé par OVH, une Gentoo 64, avec une installation par défaut, je viens de faire une petite mise à jour ... emerge -DNuavt world ... apperement grub-0.97 a été installé, je ne l'ai pas vu passer. Par défaut sur la machine c'était un grub2 tout neuf.

Mise à jour faite, je veux simplement lancer un emerge --depclean, histoire de quoi ...

A ma grande surprise depclean souhaite maintenant me désinstaller grub2, et me laisser la version legacy. 

Alors voilà j'ai du louper un truc parceque là je ne comprends pas pourquoi, et du coup j'hésite à lancer un emerge --unmerge sys-boot/grub:0 ... un peu peur du reboot voyez vous ...

Need un petit éclairage de lanterne siouplait  :Smile: )

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Nous ne supportons pas en général le "ce-que-OVH-massacre-sous-le-nom-de-Gentoo" qui est un immonde bazar obsolète. Il est du ressort du support OVH et du forum OVH de gérer ce truc.

Comment as-tu installé GRUB2 ?

----------

## bouyafa

Je comprends tout à fait la réponse, je ne tenterai pas de me justifier pour ma location de serveur ... 

C'est l'installation livrée avec grub2. Apperement il aurait été installé seul, sans migration, c'est fourni tel que.

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans ce cas, il n'est pas nécessaire d'installer GRUB via Gentoo, il faut simplement ajouter une entrée dans le menu de GRUB2.

Un peu comme un dual boot entre plusieurs distributions GNU/Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## bouyafa

OK donc je dois pouvoir unmerge la version legacy sans soucis,rester sur la configuration GRUB2 d'origine, et me débrouiller pour bloquer toute nouvelle installation.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui. En fait, il suffit de ne pas installer GRUB dans Gentoo, donc de le désinstaller avec un "emerge -C grub". Et aucun GRUB ou autre bootloader ne s'installera d'office.

----------

